

Creativity is not a talent - skryl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VShmtsLhkQg

======
dlf
I watched that for the first time a couple of weeks ago. It's quite a
difficult discipline to practice, especially when it seems that every waking
hour is spent completely plugged in. I aspire to do it, but so far it's been a
struggle.

------
krollew
Brilliant. Most of things he said I already knew and I have to say he's
completely right.

------
dmfdmf
Wow. Definitely worth watching.

